
Why one email app went to war with Apple–and why neither one is right - senko
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/why-one-email-app-went-to-war-with-apple-and-why-neither-one-is-right/
======
pmarino90
Interesting point. I feel that dismissing the whole thing as a "lack of
transparency" issue is a bit too simple though.

It might not be "illegal" but it is not farfetched that they are abusing they
power position. Sure is their platform but we sometimes forget that it
represents some 1.5B devices. As also other cases point out the 30% tax, which
for a small firm is _money_ , is not the only unfair practice. Different set
of APIs for their apps and everyone else's is another important thing.

------
senko
Good discussion in the article comments as well, worth a read.

